
Show HN: GitHub Readme Testimonials - smashah
https://github.com/smashah/github-readme-testimonials
======
smashah
Sometimes a little appreciation makes contributing to open-source worth all
those hours. I feel like we should wear those commendations from fellow coders
as a badge of honour like an award.

That's why I built this little 'widget' for your github readme profile.

I would love any feedback. Please let me know if you use this! :)

~~~
stennie
An interesting idea!

I tried refreshing the README.md expecting to see other testimonials, and I'm
seeing the same one every time (from tinyCoder32 on Apr 6). I noticed the
suggestion of adding noCache=true to the image path (which I presume means
"?noCache=true"), but am still seeing the same testimonial. I also tried force
refreshing my browser cache.

A few suggestions:

\- A default README example without caching (and with multiple testimonials)
would be a better demo of what your project can be used for.

\- Consider adding a JS embed option with links to the original GitHub
comments for context. The demo image with "It worked, thank you so much for
the help." would be a more compelling testimonial if I could see the original
discussion to understand who is being thanked and what they actually did.

~~~
smashah
Hi thanks so much for your feedback. I've implemented better docs and have
added multiple demos with and without cache.

Regarding the JS embed. I implemented an svg implementation which, if used in
your website, it will make the image clickable. However, this is scrubbed for
security reasons on Github markdown.

